# Armani Code for Women



## Krasevayadancer (Jul 18, 2007)

Anyone use this? Thoughts?


----------



## xsnowwhite (Jul 18, 2007)

i think it smells really good, but i havent bought it yet.
Its pretty pricy but i really want  it! im be curious to see the responses about this perfume


----------



## sallytheragdol (Jul 19, 2007)

I love this one. relitively generic I suppose, but it's gorgeous nonetheless.


----------



## sabn786 (Jul 20, 2007)

i loveeeee armani code..it is pricey..but im always getting sooo many compliments at work from both guys an girls..its def worth buying it..its one of my absolute faves


----------



## user79 (Jul 20, 2007)

I don't have it but Armani perfumes are high quality, the scent lasts a long time...


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Jul 21, 2007)

I tried it once in the store, and I hated it. It was too strong and smelled very plasticky and overly spicy. When i was in the car that day, everyone wanted to roll their windows down.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Too bad because the bottle is so pretty and I wanted to like it.


----------



## liv (Jul 22, 2007)

I liked it at first when I smelled it on a strip in a magazine, but when my friend got a bottle for christmas, I tried it, and it is way too strong and heady for me.  I also don't like that it's so in-your-face; you know exactly when someone is wearing this, but I don't have the heart to tell my friend it hurts my nose when she wears it because she loves it.  Try before you buy, I suppose.


----------



## redambition (Jul 24, 2007)

i have tried it once and i really did not like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it's too heavy for me.


----------



## glam8babe (Jul 24, 2007)

i love it.. but i wear it for casual days as its quite a 'normal' smelling perfume if you get me


----------



## lara (Jul 24, 2007)

It's nice and relatively inexpensive, but it's such a common fragrance that I wouldn't be inclined to buy it.


----------



## erica_1020 (Jul 24, 2007)

I received a sample from Sephora.  I liked it but it seems a bit masculine?  I don't know what it is about it but it does smell good.


----------



## d n d (Jul 26, 2007)

A friend of mine bought me Alien by Thierry Mugler for my birthday but it was way too strong so I got the Armani Code instead.  Their smells are very similar but the Armani Code isn't as "loud". Anyway, when I first got, I thought it had a masculine flavor to it but the more I wear it the more I like it and the price isn't so bad either for a high end fragrance.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks ladies, i ended up picking up a bottle yesterday!


----------



## NicksWifey (Jul 28, 2007)

I have been eyeing this scent for a while now, I always sniff it in magazines, I have yet to smell the real thing in the store.


----------



## Willa (Aug 2, 2007)

I got a sample of it, my mother bought me 5 mini bottles of Armani when she was in Las Vegas. 

I love it, I think its one of my next perfume (to buy)
Its expensive...
It reminds me in some way, Dior Addict

You would probably like Armani Mania too


----------



## Tinkee-Belle (Dec 4, 2007)

I like it... I get lots of compliments when i wear it


----------



## wishuponyou (Aug 29, 2008)

I got this perfume in June of 2007...to me, it's fresh and I don't think it is overpowering- especially not in a school full of girls who pour cheap-smelling body spray over themselves...


----------



## tlc7788 (Aug 29, 2008)

I love the smell but feel it not lasting ler


----------



## KellyBean (Aug 29, 2008)

I love this. I got it at a duty-free shop for like $40 for 2.5 oz... it's a great perfume!


----------



## fash10nista (Sep 29, 2008)

I bought this for my MIL for her birthday and although I liked it on her, I preferred Armani Mania. Both are suited for cold climates and nights out  since they are a little heavy on the nose, not an ideal everyday perfume IMO.

But please note, everyone's body chemistry will affect the perfume so not all experiences are the same....And there goes my two cents for the day...


----------



## igswonderworld (Sep 29, 2008)

My one and only night time perfume - every time I walk pass by my boyfriend wearing this, he turns around and says "something smells great, can you smell it?... oh, hold on that's YOU!!!" So each time he thinks it's something he's never smelt before 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I LOVE IT!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 29, 2008)

I love this perfume, some ppl may say it's a lil spicy but then I love woodsy, spicy, musky type perfume. It's perfect for a night out


----------



## tiramisu (Sep 29, 2008)

Ita ^it is a spicy, musky/woody kind of heady perfume.  I love it for nights out and have recently pulled it out again b/c the weather here in the north is gettin' colder.  I always get compliments with this one.. and sniffed.  Only Tocca perfumes have gotten me sniffed.  Why do people do that?! LOL

If you like more masculine/musky-spicy scents that linger a bit, aren't too cloyingly sweet and mellow out a bit after you've been wearing it, you've got to give it a try.


----------



## Patricia (Sep 30, 2008)

few of my friends have it and i'm so bored of it already...


----------



## jpytel (Sep 30, 2008)

hi all....i used to be a scent model for this perfume when it first came out a couple years ago! let me tell you....it smells different on everyone as any perfume will (especially after a few hours....plus whatever lotions/bath products you use) it will become your own.......and i personally love the smell!  I can't really think of much else that compares with it as it's pretty unique but it is a softer muskier smell...pay attention when you first spray, it has an after smell of blueberries! it's there....trust me....i smelled this every day for a month and a half lol.. it's what freshens it up a bit....also has a bit of vanilla too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i personally loved it but then again...to each his own right? hope this helped anyone who's interested in checking it out!


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 30, 2008)

ive been wearing this alot recently, for work, going to college and going out clubbing
ive never had many compliments on it before!  and even on my other pefumes (i own alot of perfume!) i get alot of comments mostly from guys though, they say it smells 'sexy' haha


----------



## jpytel (Sep 30, 2008)

oooopsie dooopsie.....didn't see the 2nd page....lol.....


----------



## Martins999 (Dec 19, 2008)

I have discovered it a little while ago,I wish I had sooner,it is wonderful perfume,when I wear it I get tons of compliments.
I also love the bottle.I was so excited that I wished to have another Armani perfume and I bought Diamonds witch was a huge disappointment for me,I could not feel it at all.


----------



## Blueeyesangel18 (Dec 20, 2008)

I love it everyone always asks what I'm wearing when I have it on and they compliment it


----------



## Stephy171 (Dec 20, 2008)

I love it you should give it a tryy! it is priceyy but i think its well worth it... you could always go to like Macys or Sephora for a sample!


----------



## k.a.t (Dec 20, 2008)

Ooh....i so want this perfume! definitely buying it for x-mas


----------



## Little Addict (May 25, 2009)

i usually go for the floral fragrances but this one I really like!
I also seem to get a lot of compliments on it when I'm out. 
if it's too strong for anybody i think they have a sheer version of it.


----------



## MACLovin (May 26, 2009)

I love this perfume.. it's my current shizz. I do get quite a few compliments when i wear it too.


----------



## iadoremac (May 26, 2009)

very lovely perfume.men like it alot!


----------



## allthatgl1tt3rs (May 27, 2009)

Ok I'm confused about this scent! My friend wears it and she smells lovely, but I know every person's different when it comes to scents due to the different chemistry in our skin's oils etc.

LOL this sounds soooo weird but she ended up moving towns and I moved into her old room and her empty wardrobe smelt amazing!! I thought it was the brand of detergent she used for washing her clothes lingering at first. Recently I found a sample of Armani Code in a magazine, went to try it and realised - the smell in her wardrobe was her Armani Code! 

I tried it on myself but at first the scent's very overwhelming and like some of you've been saying - it makes my nose hurt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But when it settles it smells quite spicy and is perfect for nights out. I'm still not sure it suits me though so I've yet to buy it!...


----------



## iadoremac (May 27, 2009)

you should definately buy it. I thought it was overwhelming at first but the guy at the counter assured me that i would like it as soon as it settles and he was right


----------



## Blushbaby (May 27, 2009)

I'm using a sample at the mo and it's pretty good.


----------



## BEA2LS (May 27, 2009)

i like this one alot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i never bought it and its not summery enough for me for this time of year..


----------



## User67 (May 27, 2009)

This is my current favorite. It's so sexy!


----------



## BEA2LS (Jul 16, 2009)

i ended up getting this! my co-worker did not like it and we traded perfumes.. at first i was not too much of a fan, it seemed strong but i find that when i use it lightly, it has some kind of refreshing note to it. i am not sure what but i really like it. staying power is awesome, i wear it to work and it lasts all day long, which i really like.


----------



## makeba (Aug 7, 2009)

i have a sample of this and like it a lot. i first smelled it about a year ago and was nausous but my scent likes have since changed for the woodsy,spicy fragrances. someone said there is cinnamon in it which is probable why i like it so. i would suggest spraying it on a cotton ball then dabbing your pulse points so that way it doesnt come off so heavy. then just place the cotton ball in your wardrobe drawers or dressers!!


----------



## Ankica (Dec 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Anyone use this? Thoughts?_

 
simply great!
pure blossom and sensuality


----------



## LatteQueen (Dec 26, 2009)

I love any of his scents he creates..they last so long on me..Just one spritz and I am good from mid-afternoon to late night..I have to try this one ..


----------



## panda0410 (Jan 30, 2010)

A spicey heady oriental... this one needs a gentle hand. Drown yourself in it and then drop yourself into a group of friends (like a friend of mine does) and they'll wish they never smelt it ever again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Might be nice with certain body types, I'm a true lover of orientals (and florientals), but even this one makes me cringe when the wearer has pressed that atomiser pump a few too many times. Not a perfume I get a lot of compliments on, though I rarely wear it... I get to smell like it for free when my mate comes round


----------



## thiscarmen (Jan 31, 2010)

It's a really sexy smell haha.  It's great for going out...probably a bit too strong for the day unless you lightly dab it on.


----------



## GucciGirl (Feb 22, 2010)

This is one of my favs! I love the mens version too. Both are very sexy scents that smell like nothing I have ever wore before.


----------

